# Dog exploded!!!!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Looks that way, doesn't it?







*disclaimer - no dogs were harmed*




























I haven't brushed Keef in a couple of months and I think he's pounds lighter without all that excess hair!







Fortunately, the shedding isn't that bad because it tends to stick to him until I brush it off, but when I do, it's a production. It ends up not only all over the house, (love my Dyson!), but all over me as well - head to toe, covered in fluffy undercoat. I was telling him what a handsome boy he was going to be and a clump of hair flew up into my MOUTH!







I have to brush him BEFORE I take a shower so evenings are out, and whatever I'm wearing goes right into the washer 'cause there is not enough sticky tape in the world to get all the hair off, LOL!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

He must be naked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

LOL! I do know what you mean, I always get the hair all over me when I brush, and then have to peel off my clothes too! I try to do it outside so the wind takes it away, I turn into the wind, lol! Now that I'm down to one dog, it's a bit easier, but still a chore with the hair flying all over. I swear, it's like I'm a magnet for it!

At least my Luna doesn't shed quite that badly, I haven't had the scene you just pictured, anyway.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqHe must be naked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not even close - that's about 1/10 of 1% of his fur, he's got PLENTY left, LOL! 

I scraped up most of it into a big pile to throw in the trash before I run the vacuum. You could definitely cover a smallish dog in what just came off Keefer!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

That's why I used to groom my Shepherd outside







The birdies used to come down, grab a beakful and take it up to build their nests - lol.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

oh gooosssh... this is the reason I always brush OUTSIDE...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

debbie it still blows my mind that you do this <u>in your house!</u> i tried it once thinking - whats the worse that can happen - and had a panic attack throughout the entire process! the one advantage is that on carpet the hair actually stays in one place (i have concrete floors) but my current system is to wait until the wind is blowing just right in the back yard, then all the hair collects against the garage as i brush and i sweep it up from there.

is it wrong that when i saw this:



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom*disclaimer - no dogs were harmed*


i thought "ya except for those 10 mauled yorkies scattered around the room"

that really is alot of hair - just think of next spring when a 70# Halo makes her contribution


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

same here! I always thought those nice bunches of dog hair was going to make some birdies very happy


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderdebbie it still blows my mind that you do this <u>in your house!</u> i tried it once thinking - whats the worse that can happen - and had a panic attack throughout the entire process! the one advantage is that on carpet the hair actually stays in one place (i have concrete floors) but my current system is to wait until the wind is blowing just right in the back yard, then all the hair collects against the garage as i brush and i sweep it up from there.


I really don't have another good option. With pavers in the yard, it's impossible to kneel and that's the easiest way for me to brush, plus I'd be picking dog hair out of the planted areas unless it was absolutely still outside. If he'll lay on his side and relax I can sit while I brush him but I can't stand and lean over for that amount of time without risking my back going out, so most of the time I'm kneeling, which I can do on the carpet. And you're right, as long as I don't have the ceiling fan on (note to self: ALWAYS turn off the ceiling fan first!) it mostly stays put on the carpet and I can just vacuum it up when I'm done.

I could do it in the front yard where I've got a little patch of grass, but I can imagine just how delighted my neighbors would be to have dog hair all over THEIR yards, yikes! 



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderis it wrong that when i saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










See how you are?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Locks of Love for Lauri's Crested?

I would like to see a date stamped picture of Keefer please.* 

Just so we know for sure...he's okay...and not really, really tiny. 

*A picture of him holding up today's newspaper would also work*


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANLocks of Love for Lauri's Crested?


i love it!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Locks of Love









He was hiding another dog in there wasn't he???



> Quote:I could do it in the front yard where I've got a little patch of grass, but I can imagine just how delighted my neighbors would be to have dog hair all over THEIR yards, yikes!


When Luther was with us, I used to take him out the street and tie him to a telephone pole on a windy day.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANLocks of Love for Lauri's Crested?














> Quote:I would like to see a date stamped picture of Keefer please.*
> 
> Just so we know for sure...he's okay...and not really, really tiny.
> 
> *A picture of him holding up today's newspaper would also work*


I can do that!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Thats great. LOL


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Okay, seems to match up!
http://www.sfgate.com/chronicle/


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I brush Diva out in the field. But I have to make sure to tell anyone that might be coming over that I brushed the dog and that it is NOT a dead animal in the field! A large pile of black hair could easily be mistaken for either my black cat or a skunk from a distance. Though up close you can tell there is WAY too much hair to be a cat or skunk. (Unless it were a cat the size of a Leopard!)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANLocks of Love for Lauri's Crested?


Kaynya says Thanks but NO THANKS to the Shepherd hair. She's afriad Mauser will mistake her for a Shepherd and then he'll REALLY beat up on her!


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!!!










It looks like a massacre of small hairy animals went down in your family room!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I thought my two were bad... lol


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Gosh I thought my Shiba Inu left a lot of fur behind!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Look its the poofinator under all that hair!!!

OMG but Keefer looks so handsome

Yeah I usually brush Brady outside 
but occasionally if I give him a treat I will brush one side then trick him onto the other side


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomI was telling him what a handsome boy he was going to be and a clump of hair flew up into my MOUTH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewww, ewww, ewww! You poor thing!

I'm amazed at all the hair that comes out of him! I can hardly get anything out of Heidi when I brush her, which is why I'm always amazed at the many GSD "tumbleweeds" in every corner of the house!

Keefer looks great! What a handsome guy!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

The newspaper pic---most excellent.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomIf he'll lay on his side and relax I can sit while I brush him but I can't stand and lean over for that amount of time without risking my back going out, so most of the time I'm kneeling, which I can do on the carpet.


Could you brush him outside and take a carpet remnant to kneel on? That way your back would be protected while you kneel and you would have a cushion for a base.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Lovin the newspaper "proof" picture. Of course with photo shop these days Kefer could be really really tiny and you mad it look like he's bigger......hummm it could happen. 

Personally I think you blew up a couple of bunnies and don't wanna fess up!

BTW...Kefer...stunning boy, absolutly love to see his pictures.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

> Quote:...a clump of hair flew up into my MOUTH! I have to brush him BEFORE I take a shower so evenings are out, and whatever I'm wearing goes right into the washer 'cause there is not enough sticky tape in the world to get all the hair off, LOL!


Been there!







I think I eat as much critter fur as I do food sometimes!

Lint rollers are not made for GSD owners! Need to make them with Duct tape....they might work then.


----------

